# Bindings: Where to be in relation to the line...



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am wondering very seriously about differant binding mounts for skis. I know park skis usualy go ski center, and they have the "traditional" mount as well. And some go forward of the line 5mm for an all mountain ski. I am trying to get a feel for infront of the line. I think I would get more out of my tails, I am also thinking of skiing a 190+ ski and just moving my set up forward from the line to mount at 180 set up leaving more in the tails. I dont want to go center, I like to BC and I am thinking it would be alot like the waterline on my boat. I could displace weight more evenly leaving me more room to bleed off speed with the tails? Does it work with all skis? Any thoughts?


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

go leather boots with voile pin/cables for a while, KIR.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I would think going in front of the line would make you more prone to faceplants, not a good thing in the backcountry. I always set my alpines to just behind the line, better for keeping your tips up when skiing powder.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

STEP AWAY FROM THE LINE!

Seriously, I really do not think it will matter much for a guy your size bob. Your body position will control what the ski does more then a few centimeters here and there. You are always better off leaning forward to pressure more the front of the ski then the back. What is more important in my book is for the ski to have a nice uniform flex (on the soft side for powder), so it rises and floats with out you having to be on the tail all the time. I also look for skis that are torsionally rigid so if I need to pressure an edge on ice/windslab/hardpack, the powder ski can still do it.


----------



## scottw (Feb 19, 2007)

Snowhere said:


> You are always better off leaning forward to pressure more the front of the ski then the back.


Agreed. To "bleed off speed with the tails" is going to put you in the back seat - not a good place to control your skis. While we'll all find ourselves there occasionally, having your weight forward will give you more control to initiate turns. More frequent and/or wider turns should be used to check your speed.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*ski*

I skied a 184 icelantic shaman today in about 1' o'snow, I killed it. I am sure it is a handicap ski but you could turn on a dime and it was EASY to ski in tight trees. I am sold, just need to put skins on em and see how they do on the way up.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

dead center, right smack in the middle of the ski. no other way to go.

got three pairs ready to go all dead center, wouldnt have it any other way.

but then again i ski backward more than i do forward so my needs are probably different from yours


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Bob, I think you should mount them right where the manufacturer says to. Mounting them in the center is good if you intend to spin, but from what you said about your size, I suspect there aren't many 360's in your planned future. If you mount them forward of the line, you are just resigning yourself to the fact that you are ok being in the back seat. Mount them where the factory says to, and in a few years when you have a little more experience under your belt you can f with the mounting line. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Matty, thanks for the advice. I think I will be where it is recommended, you are right. I wanted to share some thoughts with you guys to see what you think of this idea.

So, the other day I took out the shaman, it had an adjustable 16 din marker binder on it for differant boot sole lengths and here is my thought. The set screw is mounted center on the line and you move the toe and heel to line up the bsl acording to the number. with me so far? let's say the bsl is 350 and I set the binder so the toe #said 355 and the heel peice to 345. I would be 5mm forward of the line. and the best part is you only mount the binder once. I know its not a high preformance binder, but I could go forward or back of the line 20mm either way. Guys with a smaller bsl could get even more options. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

You'll break it. Would you rather be mounted to the ski? or to the plastic rental track? You'll break it.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

That the rental binding will add several more pounds to the ski. Do you understand what 'unsprung' weight is to a car? The more weight that is not supported by springs, the worse the car will handle. The same can be said for a skier. Now you do have the mass to muscle the extra weight around, but do you want to? And do you want to be lugging it in the back country?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*great observations...*

I did not think of that, it would be heavier and transfer less power. I just thought it might be a good way to move around the bindings on the ski to see what would be too much, not enough and just right before I commit to screwing down the binder. I don't even know if it would be realistic way to get the feel.


----------

